# Learning Phase



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well to say these snows have been a huge learning curve is an understatement but I am figuring things out through a lot of trial and error. Went out with dblkluk and we scored a few. Then I went jumped some and got 1 on another day and then the same thing last Thurs. Got a super field last Sat and I was not using my head. Did not set up on the X but still ended up with 7 birds (really 8 but one hit the ground hard, laid there and then got up and flew away???) I can honestly say I should have had 40 birds and if I was on the X it would have been bloody!! Then stoeger and I went out on Sun and we ended up with 5 to take home and 1 lost. We should have had a bunch more but I called take em too soon a few times. Still learning how to judge distance from a layout blind. I have a big bunch scouted for Fri. Hopefully it will all work out. I only have about 50 decoys right now and no e-caller so I think I am doing fairly well for a first time snow gooser. Can't wait till next season. All I can say is ND is truly heaven on earth. Thanks dblkluk and stoeger for going! Definitely a couple of class acts! Any way my temp phone number is 701-723-1239. Seen a bunch of birds heading west on Mon night. Bowbells is stacked! Good luck!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Glad to hear from yah!!! Atleast you are getting out and hunting. Our spring has been a mess!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work Chop! 
GB, Is it time to start heading northward??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It is a very steep learning curve. This year I think we have finally figured out how to shoot them on a regular basis over decoys. Barring any weather disasters of course.

We still argue every time out on when to call the shot so don't feel bad.

I think it is time to head north.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Northward we GO!!!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

I was just wondering about stogger, good to hear you guys got a few.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Glad to hear you are getting into it Pork Chop....your learning curve will also go way up...

Wait till the juvies get here...much easier.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I am heading over to Minot for Easter weekend. Will have 300 Northwinds, my Finisher & my shotgun! My mobile number is 334-549-4064 :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

To me the learnin curve accelerates every time out, and it isn't for the love of the bird. Every time out that they embarass me it makes me want to kill them even more. :evil:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Like I have always said," I hate them with a passion" People who admire them should be shot!! Cause all they do is piss a guy off!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Cause all they do is piss a guy off!


That is the truth! I was getting pretty frustrated but then started to get them to decoy in and now I am hooked for sure. I don't think I would have to shoot another one in my life (well maybe one more). But truthfully it is war with those birds. Had a flock of them coming in and one had the nerve to piss in my left eye. Its war! They also crapped all over my truck.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the toughest game in town....Snow Goose hunting


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Snow goose hunting seperates the men from the boys in the waterfowl world.


----------

